# FALLEG V2 -- Ground Combat Robot ( Tunisia )



## malek09 (11 Jul 2013)

FALLEG V2 (Cooperation between ISET Nabeul and military academy) 
http://youtu.be/w4NisibG6VY video
this robot built by ISET ( The Higher Institute of Technological Studies ) of nabeul and the military academy


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (11 Jul 2013)

oh that is good


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jul 2013)

You don't actually see it move, wonder why...


----------



## cphansen (11 Jul 2013)

Actually there are a few second showing it moving on it's tracks in the lab


----------



## malek09 (11 Jul 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> You don't actually see it move, wonder why...


he is moving from 1:04 to 1:07 so he is moving


----------



## malek09 (11 Jul 2013)




----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (11 Jul 2013)

it's nice thing even other arab nations don't do it 
and it's equipped i guess with  M60 machine gun  :mg:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2013)

I hope they can make the robot better than they can make a video. That was the most annoying thing I've watched for a long time.

They don't even show the thing working properly. Just some guy taking shots with a camera phone.

Besides there's tons of good assault robots already on the market. Just go buy one.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (12 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I hope they can make the robot better than they can make a video. That was the most annoying thing I've watched for a long time.
> 
> They don't even show the thing working properly. Just some guy taking shots with a camera phone.
> 
> Besides there's tons of good assault robots already on the market. Just go buy one.


that robot is build by 2 tech student's with the help of the military academy is not some company with big capitol and beside we are a small nation and that is enough for our military  to use it in places that soldier can't go ( like a place  suspected to be Booby-trapped ) and because that just a prototype maybe they will make it better


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jul 2013)

Understood it's a small time prototype, but I also suspect that students will know someone that could make a better video that would showcase their hard work in a much more favourable way.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi (12 Jul 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Understood it's a small time prototype, but I also suspect that students will know someone that could make a better video that would showcase their hard work in a much more favourable way.


the problem is stuff like this gov keep it in darkness , and we are lucky to see this video


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2013)

Mootaz-khelifi said:
			
		

> the problem is stuff like this gov keep it in darkness , and we are lucky to see this video



However, you're "going to the tunisian army to serve my country this summer in the NCO school" for this repressive regime you're living under?


----------



## malek09 (13 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> However, you're "going to the tunisian army to serve my country this summer in the NCO school" for this repressive regime you're living under?


our gov is not repressive regime it is more like failed gov she don't oppress any one we have freedom but it is continue the policy of marginalization of the army, but less frequently and has no interest in military industries even we have UAV  manufacture company and they neglect it


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jul 2013)

malek09 said:
			
		

> our gov is not repressive regime it is more like failed gov she don't oppress any one we have freedom but it is continue the policy of marginalization of the army, but less frequently and has no interest in military industries even we have UAV  manufacture company and they neglect it



That's not what your buddy inferred above.

He gave the impression that your government would not publicize these projects and that they censor videos.


----------



## malek09 (13 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That's not what your buddy inferred above.
> 
> He gave the impression that your government would not publicize these projects and that they censor videos.


1st Tunisian gov don't control this kind of projects but she don't fund them 
2nd  censor videos time is over  after we kick the dictator ben ali 
3rd 





> we are lucky to see this video


 maybe he say that because our army is not the kind of armies that bluster every think they make because our army is modest army do his job


----------



## malek09 (13 Jul 2013)

ok lats back to the robot 
how do you see it


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jul 2013)

malek09 said:
			
		

> ok lats back to the robot
> how do you see it



Truthfully? Not very sophisticated. Like I said earlier, there are plenty of good ones on the market today, without trying to reinvent the wheel track.

I see absolutely nothing special here, but a waste of time and money.


----------



## malek09 (14 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Truthfully? Not very sophisticated. Like I said earlier, there are plenty of good ones on the market today, without trying to reinvent the wheel track.
> 
> I see absolutely nothing special here, but a waste of time and money.


yes they are Combat robot on the market today but thy cost much ( hundreds of thousands of dollars ) and our army Expenditures  1.6% of GDP and this robot at max will cost 10 000 dollar


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jul 2013)

Hey, go for it. I'm done here.


----------

